

Introducing NuPack, Microsoft's Package Manager - swilliams
http://haacked.com/archive/2010/10/06/introducing-nupack-package-manager.aspx

======
swilliams
See also, Scott Guthrie's blog:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/10/06/announcing...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/10/06/announcing-
nupack-asp-net-mvc-3-beta-and-webmatrix-beta-2.aspx)

And the CodePlex site: <http://nupack.codeplex.com/>

